# Missing Abby



## Rinchan (Feb 13, 2011)

My family lost our cat Abby about four years ago. She was 18 years old and a black and white cat. Her death was nice because one day she layed down on a blanket and never woke up. We were expecting her to go soon and were debating whether or not to take her to be pts, but she wasn't in any pain and could still get around, just short distances and very slowly. And we would hold her for hours and pet her when she became very weak. I am sad that I wasn't there when she died. I came home and found her  My dad buried her in the back yard the next day because he wanted to make sure that she had stiffened up in case she had any life left in her.

But she never got a proper memorial. So I figured that it's never too late.

We got her when she was a kitten. A stray cat had a litter of kittens and someone had dumped them at my uncle's door step. My mom agreed to take the cats in. When the kittens were old enough, someone at my mother's work adopted the mother cat and three other people at my mom's work took the other kittens. We kept Abby. 

She was an awesome cat. When we got a wheten terrier puppy, she would chase her around the yard which was quite amusing to see XD. She would follow my dad around the house and to his friends house down the street. She was very dominate and never backed down from any animal. For a while she was an outdoor cat and would refuse to come inside. She had no tolerance for other animals introduced into the house so we made her home on the screened in porch so that no other animal could get her at night and she could still be outside. When feline leukimia broke out in our neighborhood, she was the only cat that did not die of it. Not sure if she had a shot. She was very active up until she was about 17 years old when she started to slow down. I would sit with her while watching TV because I knew she would go soon and I wanted the last days of her life to be awesome.

It was hard to say good bye to her, and after four years I am still tearing up writing this.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

i am so sorry for your loss.

i'm glad that you spent a lot of quality time with are towards the end, i bet she appreciated that very much.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

If Abby was a family cat and she lived to be 18 years, then I imagine you must have grown up with her, and she with you. I can understand why it would be so hard to say goodbye and why you miss her so much. It sounds like you had a wonderful friend for many years. Although she's no longer with you physically, she will live forever in your heart.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

It sounds like the memory of Abby is still strong, and that she will forever have a place in your heart. What a special girl. Sweet rest dear Abby, know that you are still loved and missed here~


----------



## Rinchan (Feb 13, 2011)

yes I was two when we got her  She was barely a week old according to my mom and she and her siblings were still nursing. I sort of got a facts of life lesson from watching the kittens nurse XD


----------

